

Github is Down - brendoncrawford

From status.github.com,<p>"Site is unavailable. We're researching the issue. "
======
telemachos
It's fine now (5:31pm East Coast USA), but here's the status page...

    
    
        TODAY – MAJOR INTERRUPTION OCCURRED
        
        01:54 PM PST
        Heartbeat misfired and took the database offline. We're    
        investigating to make sure it doesn't happen again.
        
        01:47 PM PST
        Site is unavailable. We're researching the issue.

------
spaetzel
Fine for me, 5:03PM EST

